# Springtail trapping?



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I want to trap some springtails out of one enclosure so I can transplant some into terrariums. I can't transfer them in leaf litter because it's a domino roach enclosure, and I don't want to risk transferring the small nymphs by mistake. 
What can I use to lure the springtails onto a petri dish? I'm planning to turn out the lights, put food on the dish, wait awhile, and then put the lid on the dish to catch them.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Use some kind of top then put some active brewers yeast on it they should congregate on that. Then you can blow them into whatever enclosure you want.

It would be well worth the effort to start a culture.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Would baker's yeast work as well? I can't use brewer's yeast, it has gluten in it and I can't have gluten in the house. 

I don't think I'll need a culture, I don't have anything that eats them, I just need to put some into a planted terrarium that doesn't have any springtails in it right now. Strongly considering putting some into the houseplants I have in a water tray, though, they could hop from pot to pot and would probably do well in there. Assuming the sundews didn't eat them all.


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

Try fresh mushrooms. Springtails don't seem to be able to resist fresh mushrooms. I usually get a small container from the grocery store to feed my springtail cultures & it lasts a while, but not as long as you would think!


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Betta132 said:


> Would baker's yeast work as well? I can't use brewer's yeast, it has gluten in it and I can't have gluten in the house.
> 
> I don't think I'll need a culture, I don't have anything that eats them, I just need to put some into a planted terrarium that doesn't have any springtails in it right now. Strongly considering putting some into the houseplants I have in a water tray, though, they could hop from pot to pot and would probably do well in there. Assuming the sundews didn't eat them all.


I meant bakers sorry about that.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Pumilo has described setting a hunk of tree fern fiber on top of his springtail cultures, where they will congregate, so he can pick it up and shake them out of it where he wants to deposit them. Perhaps sprinkling some yeast into it and keeping it moist will draw more of them to it, too. To keep from adding roach nymphs to the new enclosure, you could tap the springtails out onto a petri dish or a paper plate first to pick out any roaches that might have come along for the adventure.


----------

